# Cambalache > Que los cumplas muy feliz >  Máyico

## Ritxi

Jesús, que se nos había pasado...
¿Te estas haciendo viejo y no lo quieres compartir con nosotros?  :-)

----------


## mnlmato

Felicidades :D

----------


## Magnano

¡Feliz cumpleaños Mayico!

----------


## Moñiño

Falicidades.

----------


## mayico

Ey gracias... No es eso, solo que quería ver si alguien se daba cuenta... Gracias a todos en estos momentos navideños... Y hasta aquí puedo leer que me pongo tontorrón, jajaja

----------


## S. Alexander

¡¡¡¡Felicidades!!!! Maldito, que no tenía yo apuntada la fecha, anda que lo pones, ¡te vas a enterar, te voy a pegar un tirón de orejas que te va a llegar a Atapulco!

Un abrazo mágico muy feliz

S. Alexander

----------


## renard

http://youtu.be/ESZewuWluGg 


Felicidades Mayco.

----------


## Iban

Compañero... muchas felicidades, y mucho de todo.

----------


## Juliopikas

Feliz cumpleaños, compañero.
Saludos cordiales

----------


## b12jose

Felicidades!!!!

----------


## Mag Marches

Felicidades compañero!!

----------


## Ming

Felicidades Mayico ^^

----------


## mayico

Gracias chicos/as

----------


## Pulgas

*Feli-eso.*

----------


## eidanyoson

¡¡¡¡¡Felicidades melillense!!!!!!

----------


## tofu

¿Esto no será otra inocentada?
Este chaval no tiene 26 ni de coña...
Felicidades. :Party:

----------


## mayico

Perdón... Y cuantos años debo tener?? Me dá curiosidad saberlo, quizá aparente un crio... O quizá un hombre de avanzada edad (lo digo así para no herir sensibilidades) ya me dirás Tofu.

Gracias a todos. Sois mi familia...

----------


## tofu

> Perdón... Y cuantos años debo tener?? Me dá curiosidad saberlo, quizá aparente un crio... O quizá un hombre de avanzada edad (lo digo así para no herir sensibilidades) ya me dirás Tofu.
> 
> Gracias a todos. Sois mi familia...


Teniendo en cuenta que debes tener más o menos la edad de Gabi, Fofó y Miliki... pues tu dirás los años que tienes realmente...

Es broma, era por poner algo más que un simple Felicidades. :Eek1:

----------


## mayico

Jejeje gracias, pero bueno un rato mas joven si que soy.. Jeje

----------


## MagDani

Felicidades, Creo que ya te felicite en facebook pero un abrazo nunca esta de mas

Enviado desde mi ViewPad7 usando Tapatalkdades

----------


## mayico

Si MagDani... Y te lo agradezco.
Bueno chicos... A seguir por el foro y a participarrrrr que no decaigaaaa un abrazo familia.

----------


## arahan70

Atrasadísimo (que pena) pero ¡felicidades, Mayico! Un abrazo desde México.

----------


## mayico

Gracias, te lo agradezco igual compañero.

----------


## mayico

Ey chicos el día de mi cumple me hicieron una entrevista y ha salido hoy, aqui la dejo para el que tenga estómago y la termine y me corrija las tonterías que pude decir...
http://www.eltelegrama.es/melilla/“e...21;-16789.html

----------


## Ritxi

Leída enterita!

Buenas respuestas, no hay muchas tonterias  :302:

----------


## mayico

Jajaja, no hay muchas dice... Jeje ok eres un campeón.

----------


## Gran_FiTi

Felicidades paisano, amigo, hermano...
Siento llegar tan tarde, pero no he podido ni mirar el foro.. despues de las vacaciones me han exprimido bien...
Un abrazo muy fuerte

----------


## Gran_FiTi

Re-posteo:
Me ha encantado la entrevista, si es que tienes un "parlike"... como decimos en nuestra tierra.. xD

----------


## Ritxi

Pues yo no te perdonaría  :O21: 

Pásate otro dia a vernos y te explico una cosa

----------

